# GOODTIMES CC SO. CAL CAR SHOW SEPT 9, 2012



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

GOODTIMES CC SO. CAL 
IS HAVING A CARSHOW AT JAMES MONROE HIGHSCHOOL IN NORTH HILLS CA ON SEPT 9, 2012. 
WILL BE A CARSHOW AND HOP 
MORE INFO AND FLYER TO COME. 
OR EMAIL AT [email protected]
THERE HAS NOT BEEN A CARSHOW FOR THE PAST 10 YEARS.
LETS MAKE THIS A GOOD ONE!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Smiley77 (Dec 22, 2011)

TTT


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTT FOR THE HOMIES FROM GOODTIMES SO.CAL*


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

Orale


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

BUMP FROM GT IE


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

good to see the support thanks


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our website, good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt Good luck on the show homie!!!


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Ttt Good luck on the show homie!!!


thanks Jess


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

_TTT !! GT UP !!_


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Gt bump


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

jorge63 said:


> thanks Jess


No prob. Ima try to make it out


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

TTT FOR GT


----------



## JDIECAST (Nov 26, 2008)

*unique diecast in the house*

UNIQUE DIECAST THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT FOR GOODTIMES CAR CLUB LETS DO IT :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

JDIECAST said:


> UNIQUE DIECAST THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT FOR GOODTIMES CAR CLUB LETS DO IT :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


THANKS
MORGE INFO TO COME AND FLYER


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

BIG GT BUMP from the brothers in OKLAHOMA!!!


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Friday Bump from Lo Nuestro C.C. Antelope Valley....*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

Ttt for the hommies de goodtimes


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Bump for the homies from Good Times So. Cal. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

My old High School...brings back memories..sounds like fun


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTT FOR THE HOMIES:thumbsup:*


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

TTMT GT up!!!


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

Was up compas is there a flyer or pre reg out yet


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

Here is the flyer hope you can make it 
View attachment 517110


----------



## lowlow83 (Jan 4, 2011)

*BUMP FOR SO. CAL. GT UP.......*


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

;0)


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

Ttt pa los hommies de GT


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

jorge63 said:


> Here is the flyer hope you can make it
> View attachment 517110


to the top!!!!!


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

here is the pre reg form


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Eddiesfv23 (May 27, 2009)

is there A TIME FOR THIS EVENT?


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigSlim818 (Mar 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## gangster 77 (Nov 5, 2010)

ttft


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

TTT CANT WAIT FOR THIS SHOW


----------



## MR.MIKE63GT (May 14, 2010)

BUMP IT :thumbsup: TO THE TOP


----------



## Relentless661 (Feb 4, 2011)

Good morning everyone!!


If any info is needed for the show on Sept 9 hit me up and I'll get u what u need.


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

Relentless661 said:


> Good morning everyone!!
> 
> 
> If any info is needed for the show on Sept 9 hit me up and I'll get u what u need.


ttt


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

_*


SO COME ON OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME DON'T FORGET YOUR CAMERAS HOOTER GIRLS WILL BE THERE 
AND WE WILL ALSO BE HAVING HOOTERS GIRLS CHOICE AWARD !!!!!

*__*






*_


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES*


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

*BUMP FOR THE HOMIES FROM GT SO.CAL...*


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

BUMP FROM GT IE


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bunp


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

TTT 4 the valley Ryder's


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

:thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Bump for SO.CAL!!!!!!!!!! GT UP


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## gangster 77 (Nov 5, 2010)

ttft


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Gt up!!!! Ttt


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Bump for so cal


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Let's put this back on top


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

DREAMING CASUALLY. Will be there looking forward to this show


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

TTT


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Ttt for so cal


----------



## LINCOLN 818 (Apr 23, 2012)

WISEGUYS CAR CLUB WILL BE THEREuffin:


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

5 more days ;0)


----------



## gangster 77 (Nov 5, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE:thumbsup:*


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

See you guys there!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

whats da pay out for 1st place hoppers


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Peale homie Viejitos will be there to support homies from Good Time all right


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

Al the pay out is 250.00 first place 3 cars to make a category


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

To the top for GT


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

STTMFT- ONE LIFE SUR CALIFAS will be in the house with a few cars showing support to the 818 GT Homies.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

So.Cal Hopper said:


> Al the pay out is 250.00 first place 3 cars to make a category


ok;;no problem;;what makes a car radical???? explain''''cause da radical guys say they not when i show up;;explain da catogorys


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

One Life Car Club Cars attending the Goodtimes Show this Sunday Sept. 9th at Monroe High School.

-Joe (84 Caddy)
-Tony (83 Cutty)
-Manuel (66 Impala)
-Javier (85 ElCo)
-Jeff (82 ElCo)
-Junior LOC (91 TownCar-Skrappy's Car)

Big Thank You to all the Homies bringing out their cars and to Skrappy for letting me drive his TC to the show.

Also Javier's Dad from Viejitos CC SFV will be in the Caravan of cars dipping to the show
-Ernie (64 Buick)


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES AND BRING SOME GIRLS ALSO :thumbsup:






*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DIPN714 said:


> ok;;no problem;;what makes a car radical???? explain''''cause da radical guys say they not when i show up;;explain da catogorys


:h5:


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

TTT FOR GOODTIMES SO.CAL
GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW!!


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

Posted up with the MAJESTICS WORLDWIDE ..
Having A GOODTIME..


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

dreaming cassually c.c. want to thank you guys for have a good show and turn out it was hotter then a [email protected]#$% but we had a great time


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Great show Good Times So. Cal. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Want to thank you for the hospitality & a great time. I took a few pics but it was too damn hot. *


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## BIGD6FOU (May 24, 2011)

Krazy Stylez family would like to thank Goodtimes C.C. for a great show.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*I'll post more pics tomorrow....*


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

I want to thank you Good times cuz you guys gave me the spot want it with no but thanks you guys great show camales


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice pics the show was crackn n the hop was good... See everybody next year and thank you for coming out


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

THANKS FOR THE HOSPITALITY GOODTIMES HAD A GREAT TIME!!!!


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

DREAM ON said:


> THANKS FOR THE HOSPITALITY GOODTIMES HAD A GREAT TIME!!!!


Nice pics...let's see more.


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

*LOLOW'S C.C. WAS THEIR SUPPORTING THE HOMIES FROM GOODTIME C.C.*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

Had a great time!!, thanks for the hospitality!.............. Anything for the kids!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

One Life Car Club~Sur Califas would like to thank Raul and all the Good Timers for the hospitality and for a Great Successful Show!

We look forward to supporting your events in the future, and like my boy Terco from the Stylistics SO. LA. Chapter said above ^^^^ Anything for the kids! :yes:

It was a Good day in the BIG 818 Valle!!


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)
Junior LOC

2 members browsing? 

Stop hiding in "invisible mode" RAZA! :rofl: :guns:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

Looking good 818 TTT


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

Bought this home .. Cool Lil day in thee Valley .. . 
Hotter then sht Thoe ..


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

andyodukes66 said:


>



Reverse Moon is clowning .. Dope Flix .. Keep them coming


----------



## Wiseguy818masher (Jun 26, 2012)

Really hot but was worth it , good times cc doin it right good family event nice time clowning city to city cc even though they took the hop , car working good ,Good shit shagg


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks 2 all that came out 2 support the Good Times Show props 2 all winners and props 2 everyone that helped made this event happen can't wait till next year bigger and better ......


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

andyodukes66 said:


>


THATS RITE THE HOMIE CHAVAs RIDE PUTTING IT DOWN :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: >>>>LO LOW'S C.C.<<<<


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

LoOpY said:


> THATS RITE THE HOMIE CHAVAs RIDE PUTTING IT DOWN :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: >>>>LO LOW'S C.C.<<<<


Looks hard .. TTT


----------



## gangster 77 (Nov 5, 2010)

i would like to thank everyone that came out and showed support for my chapter GOODTIMES SO CAL thanks everyone lets do it again next year GRACIAS


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> Thanks 2 all that came out 2 support the Good Times Show props 2 all winners and props 2 everyone that helped made this event happen can't wait till next year bigger and better ......


 ~No problem loko~


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

gangster 77 said:


> i would like to thank everyone that came out and showed support for my chapter GOODTIMES SO CAL thanks everyone lets do it again next year GRACIAS


 well be there next year...


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*~DEDICATION WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES FROM GOOD TIMES~*


----------



## Wiseguy818masher (Jun 26, 2012)

Everything was great , except for big hass calling my car a chipper, im sensitive and so ill see him next summer lol , big hass u have till next summer to get a car register it to your name , and then we can hop my chipper is done for . new car new build just for u , be ready this chipper was my begginers car and u learn from mistakes see ya soon


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Ttt for so cal!!!!!!!! Nice pictures


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## G-body_Hopper (Jul 28, 2002)

Is there any video of the hop


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

G-body_Hopper said:


> Is there any video of the hop


Yezzzirrr!!

One Life CC headed to the Good Times 818 Carshow at Monroe High School on Sept 9,2012.

Had a Blast hanging with my Club brothers on this day and with the rest of the Homies that came out to this event...

:wave: What up Angelystic, Gilbert Lerma and Terco from the Stylistics SO.LA. Chapter who came out to the BIG 818 to show support :h5:






















HOP at the Good Times 818 Carshow


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

rollin 72 monte said:


> View attachment 541515
> 
> View attachment 541516
> 
> View attachment 541519


:naughty: :fool2: LOL


----------



## BIGD6FOU (May 24, 2011)

gangster 77 said:


> i would like to thank everyone that came out and showed support for my chapter GOODTIMES SO CAL thanks everyone lets do it again next year GRACIAS


Qvo gangster! KS familia will be out next year to support. 
Gracias.


----------



## BIGD6FOU (May 24, 2011)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING FROM THE KRAZY STYLEZ FAM


----------

